# Porpax ustulata



## Chicago Chad (Jun 1, 2017)

I finally bloomed one of the damn things. Only took a handful of casualties to get here but I am pretty damn happy with the result.


----------



## fibre (Jun 1, 2017)

Great! Well done!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 1, 2017)

That's cool! That netting pattern is pretty neat too!


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Jun 1, 2017)

Awesome! I haven't had great luck with these either.


----------



## chris20 (Jun 1, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow, neat!


----------



## Don I (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2017)

Interesting.


----------



## abax (Jun 1, 2017)

Very interesting and also VERY bizarre.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 1, 2017)

incredible


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2017)

Very nice. Who was the vendor?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2017)

That is awesome.


----------



## naoki (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow, that's exciting!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 5, 2017)

Awesome! Well done.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jun 8, 2017)

Excellent, Chad. Culture is a bit difficult IMO. Congrats!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 14, 2017)

Freak'in cool!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 14, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 14, 2017)

Interesting and congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 14, 2017)

that is to neat, well done


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 15, 2017)

Superb coloring for these cuties !!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 19, 2017)

Those bulbs look like miniature tortoise shells


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2017)

The only Porpax I had, I let sit in too much water. Not very surprising!


----------

